

Be Careful When Checking If A Domain is Available! - RobotOverlord
http://kevinboss.net/website-design/be-careful-when-checking-if-a-domain-is-available
Domain Front Running:
Domain name front running is the practice whereby a domain name registrar uses insider information to register domains for the purpose of re-selling them or earning revenue via ads placed on the domains landing page. By registering the domains, the registrar locks out other potential registrars from selling the domain to a customer.
======
st3fan
I don't trust any registrar anymore. When I want to know if a domain is
available I do a DNS lookup on it's NS records instead of using their web
interface or whois. It will just hit the root servers and no registrar will
know that I did this. Maybe it is paranoia, but I too have lost some domains
that I wanted in exactly the same way you describe.

------
ericb
The blog entry crosses into paranoia. Coincidences happen. A company with a
related name bought a shorter domain name that he also wanted. It's not
mysterious. Instead of seeing the obvious, the blogger seems to imply that
somehow godaddy magicked into existence a company with a related name as a
front to buy his 9.99 domain name.

------
ScottWhigham
Any post w/ "Network Solutions" in it scares me

